# My New Found Love For Pigeons



## kdheart (Apr 22, 2009)

A few weeks ago I rescued a baby pigeon whose mother had abandoned it. 

(See the other posts from kdheart for pics) 

After a few days of waiting for the mom to come back and not knowing what to do, I took the baby in and began to feed it formula with a syringe. At first I thought she was sick because she didn't move around as much as other babies her age. I checked her out and everything was fine and she got better. She is doing great now and is starting to eat seed on her own. Everyone here at Pigeon-Talk is always telling me thank you for taking this bird in and caring for it. It has definately been my pleasure and I hope and pray that my little one will have a wonderful, long, happy life. But also, I think the wonderful people on pigeon talk should know how much they are appreciated and admired for all the advice and encouragement they have given me and all the time and patience given to help these amazing birds. Without you, my little one would probably have been tragically eauthanized. With all my heart, thank you! Thank you so very much. I love you guys and I love my little bird. Thank you for helping me save her.

Sincerely,
Deborah


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

kdheart said:


> A few weeks ago I rescued a baby pigeon whose mother had abandoned it.
> 
> (See the other posts from kdheart for pics)
> 
> ...


I missed your other posts, but I'm so glad she is doing good. Pigeons are amazing. Their also sweet and devoted pets. Are you going to keep her?
I started with 1 rescued feral about 14 years ago, now I have over 50 - and love all of them 
Also, welcome to PT - you can learn alot here. I did, and still learning.


----------



## lwerden (May 31, 2008)

I had a very similar experience exactly 1 year ago when I rescued a baby pigeon who fell out of a nest on top of my roof. (If you go to the "Stories Section" you can read "Jack"s Story)

Thank God for this forum. The people here are so kind and helpful. I can't imagine what I would have done without them. 

Saving and raising that little injured baby changed my view of pigeons so dramaticaly. I now feed a flock of approx. 75 ferals and as I speek the are currently 4 pigeons in my house..........My original baby Jack who turned out to be Jackie..........Snowflake a rescue from a glue trap.........One adult with an injured wing from a BB gun.......and another baby that was abandoned by the parents and was starving.

I have learned so much here.......still learning, but moreover I have learned to love and respect these precious creatures.


----------

